# Picture Posting for the Technologically Challenged



## Alf (31 Jan 2007)

We seem to have had a lot of folks struggling with posting pics, so I thought I'd try and find the easiest way possible and lay out a how-to on that method and that alone, as clearly as I could. I may have failed...

All you need is the image you want to post saved on your computer and that's it. No accounts, passwords, nuffink. Here's how:

1. Go to http://freeshare.us/

2. Look down at where it says "Upload Your File Here :"







3. Make sure the "*File*" button is checked

4. Click on "*Browse*"






5. Find the image you want to share - probably somewhere in "My Pictures" - and click on it.

6. Click on "*Open*"






7. You can see the location of your file you've selected in the box, ready to be uploaded.

8. Make sure you select "*Public*" or we can't see it

9. Click "*Upload it!*" and sit back.






10. The page will automatically load showing the image you've just uploaded (congratulations) and a bewildering array of options. Don't panic, just copy the text in the highlighted "*Forum thumbnail (recommended)*" box...






11. ...and paste it in the forum message posting box. Yeah, you're going to need two windows open for this - time to switch to using a tabbed browser maybe? :wink:






12. Avoid embarrassing red crosses and missing images by clicking on "*Preview*"...






13. ...and you can see if everything's worked. If you can't see the image in the Preview, we're not going to see in the submitted message either. 






14. That idea is the reader can click on the thumbnail to see the large version (which may be essential until someone does a re-sizing tutorial...), so just to make sure click on it and you should get...






Everyone enjoys a Lee Valley delivery. :lol:

Hope that might help someone a bit and that Adam doesn't mind 8-[

Cheers, Alf

*Edit*: And for resizing your images, see Shultzy's post later in this thread.


----------



## Adam (31 Jan 2007)

Thats great. A good bit simpler than mine. 

I think either A) that should become the new "de-facto" sticky and I'll let mine slip away, B) or both be stickies, C) or combine them.

I don't think B is a good idea.

Adam


----------



## woodbloke (31 Jan 2007)

Great stuff Alf - used to use PhotoB but will use this now instead. Hope the parrot didn't have a munch at what was in the box :lol: - Rob


----------



## Alf (31 Jan 2007)

Better wait and see how the target audience finds it before any patting on the back. Any takers to give it a try and report back?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Steve Maskery (31 Jan 2007)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 
Excellent, Alf.


----------



## Chris Knight (31 Jan 2007)

Alf,
Looks good. I see it was done in Windows but you are on a Mac these days - are you using Parallels?


----------



## dedee (31 Jan 2007)

Alf,
so simple even the village silly person could follow it.

Nice to see you've got some help in the Goods-In department too.

Andy


----------



## Paul Chapman (31 Jan 2007)

An excellent tutorial as usual, Alf =D> I'm one of those who's been struggling and I've just cracked it (which is why I've been posting a few pics over the last couple of days) - should have waited for your tutorial :lol: Even the digital camera has been driving me mad - it's all those self-explanatory, incomprehensible symbols. Or perhaps it's just me :? :? :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## DomValente (31 Jan 2007)

Wot Paul just said.


----------



## Alf (31 Jan 2007)

Sort of, Chris; I moved the chair in a parallel direction to the PC sitting 3 feet away. :lol: I did it on the Mac first then it dawned on me it was likely to cause consternation amongst the largely Window-using populace, so re-did it in Windoze. It was much, much easier on the Mac.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## greggy (31 Jan 2007)

alf, that is FANTASTICLY EASYER (i think)i can do it. i will give it a go . cheers mate. :sign3:


----------



## devonwoody (1 Feb 2007)

Sorry Alf, I went to use your recommended site, but the PC I am using (Australian Library) refused me access. No doubt other type set ups would also be refused.


----------



## Alf (1 Feb 2007)

Individual machines being set-up to deny access is another thing altogther - if that's the case, then you just have to follow the slightly more complicated options in Adam's post. I don't claim this is a cure-all, 'cos it ain't.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## woodshavings (1 Feb 2007)

Alf, thanks - thats really useful. 
John


----------



## woodbloke (3 Feb 2007)

It may be me, and it probably is  , but I can't upload a new avatar successfully, so I've gone back to PhotB and its worked - Rob


----------



## Alf (3 Feb 2007)

Rob, I've just had a little play (hence the avatar change) and I can only assume you didn't edit the code from the "Forum thumbnail (recommended)" box? Two ways to do it. Either take that code:

```
[URL=http://m1.freeshare.us/view/?127fs4211316.jpg][IMG]http://m1.freeshare.us/127fs4211316_th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

And remove the bits you don't need:

```
http://m1.freeshare.us/127fs4211316_th.jpg
```

(Note you have to leave the image address for the _thumbnail_ - that's the one between the "img" tages with* _th* just before *.jpg*)

Or, you can resize the image to avatar size before you upload (my preferred method 'cos you avoid the black file size box at the bottom) and then instead of copying the code in the "Forum thumbnail (recommended)" box, use the address in the "Forum avatars, sigs, etc." box instead:






For the avatar you don't need to add any "img" tags in the profile, but you knew that. 

Hope that was the problem?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## woodbloke (3 Feb 2007)

Alf - thanks for that, I used all the permutations _except_ the one with the big red arrow in your pic #-o.....the truth is out there :lol: (daughter has just watched _all_ the X Files on DVD  ) - Rob


----------



## Alf (3 Feb 2007)

If only_ they'd_ provide the big red arrow it'd be so much easier, wouldn't it? :lol: Glad it helped.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Nigel (3 Feb 2007)

After following your arrow I am posting to see if I can change my avatar
as the preview dos not show if it works

Nigel
Yes it does thanks again Alf


----------



## Shultzy (8 Feb 2007)

As an addition to Alf's post she asked about resizing, Here's how to do it:-

Click on the "Show Advanced Options" on the first screen





This will give you this screen





Check the "Resize image" box (its shaded red in my image) and put the width and height sizes, in pixels, into the appropriate boxes. 800x600 is a good size that won't overload those on dial-up. Then continue with Alf's excellent tutorial.

For those of you that are interested the freebie software "XnView" allows bulk resizing as well as other operations. Its good to resize before uploading to a photo site as it saves on bandwidth as well as storage space. There is also a batch renamer (BulkRename) which is helpful when dealing with a large number of photos.


----------



## Alf (8 Feb 2007)

Thanks, Shultzy. =D> Especially thanks for not mentioning my complete failure to have ever investigated the "advanced options". #-o :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Shultzy (8 Feb 2007)

Oh sorry Alf

To all viewers Alf completely failed to have ever investigated the "advanced options". 
Cheers, Shultzy :-$  :lol:


----------



## Nigel (8 Feb 2007)

you just cant get the staff nowdays :lol:


----------



## Alf (8 Feb 2007)

](*,) :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (9 Feb 2007)

I'm still pleased Alf    
Though this as now solved the problem.
Paul.J.


----------



## mrs. sliver (3 Mar 2007)

did it work?


----------



## mrs. sliver (3 Mar 2007)

yes it did .... don't worry .. I often talk to myself! :lol:


----------



## Alf (3 Mar 2007)

It did indeed - very nice.


----------



## mrs. sliver (3 Mar 2007)

cheers Alf. even I found that photo thingy easy to do :shock:


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Jul 2007)

Thanks ALF.

I will give it a go, but on other fora all I had to do was include the image in my post (which I composed in Word) and then copy and paste into the post window.

But as I said I will try.
John


----------



## mrbingley (3 Sep 2007)

Unfortunately, Freeshare US is closing down on the 15th of this month.
So we'll be in need of a new place to put the images.

Chris.


----------

